# ECCKS- East Coast Custom Knife Show March 4-5-6 2011



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone attending?



www.ecckshow.com


Vendors-


Allred, Elvan
Bennica, Sarl Couteaux
Angel Sword
Balda, Tim
Britton, Tim
Brous, Jason
Burkovski, Vladimir
Busse Combat Knife Co.
Casey, Kevin
Chamblin, Joel
Consoli, Sergio
Crawford, Pat
Davidson, Edmund
Davis, Barry
Davis, WesleyDean, Harvey
Derr, Herbert
Dippold, Al
Doussout, Laurent
Dozier, Bob
Du Finosello, Coutellerie
Dunkerley, Rick
Dunn, Steve
Elishewitz, Allen
Embretsen, Kaj
Esposito, Emmanuel
Fogarizzu, Antonio
Fuegen, Larry
Garau, Marcello
Hanada, Hiroshi
Hansen, Shaun
Hara, Koji
Hedlund, Anders
Hendrickson, Jay
Hibben, Gil
Hitchmough, Howard
Jenkins, Mitch
Johnson, Steve
Kaufmann, Robert
Kazak Knives
Khalsa, Jot Singh
Kious, Joe
Knickmeyer, Hank
Knipschield, Terry
Lambert, KirbyLecocq, Alexis
Kressler, D.F.
Lake, Ron
Loerchner, Wolfgang
Lozier, Don
Martin, R.J.
Matsuno, Kansei
McClure, Jerry
Minnick, Jim
Morotti, Attilio
Muller, George
Nakayama, Hidetoshi
Nealy, Bud
Ohta, Hiroaki
Osborne, Warren
Ouye, Keith
Overeynder, T.R.
Parker, Cliff
Pease, W.D.
Prinsloo, Theuns
Puddu, Salvatore
Raza, Tahar
Ralph, Darrel
Rapp, Steven
Revishvili, Zaza
Rietveld, Bertie
Ruple, Bill
Shadley, Eugene
Silver Spooon
Smith, John W.
Steinau, Juergen
Strider Knives
Sucheras, Jean Pierre
Szilaski, Joseph
Takeda, Shosui
Terzuola, Bob
Thomas, Robert
Tighe, Brian
Tuch, Bill
Veysseyre, Jean Pierre
Viele, Howard
Walker, Michael
Weinstock, Robert
Wilson, Tim
Wood, Owen
Young, John


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 1, 2011)

Ooooo Dave Gil hibben !!! You got to go, bring Ray Ray.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Ooooo Dave Gil hibben !!! You got to go, bring Ray Ray.


 
Collaboration?


----------

